# classifica ascolti prime time 2018-2019



## Andris (23 Giugno 2019)

Classifica di programmi che hanno chiuso in doppia cifra nella tv generalista,quindi solo mediaset e rai perchè la7 non ci riesce mai se non per qualche picco di serata.
Sono escludi serie tv,film,fiction.

- Sanremo 49,2 %

- tu si que vales 29,5%

- c'è posta per te 28,8%

- ciao darwin 23,2%

- amici 22,5%

- ballando con le stelle 22%

- tale e quale show 21,5%

- temptation island vip 21,3%

- grande fratello vip 20%

- ulisse 19,9%

- grande fratello 19,7%

- meraviglie 18,5%

- la corrida 18,4%

- ora o mai più 17,3%

- scherzi a parte 16,7%

- isola dei famosi / non è la d'urso 16,4%

- portobello 16,3%

- all togheter now 15,9% 

- che tempo che fa 15,5% 

- sanremo young 15,2%

- chi vuol essere milionario 14,5%

- superbrain 12,6%


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> - Sanremo 49,2
> 
> - tu si que vales 29,5%
> 
> ...



onore ad Alberto Angela,propongo medaglia al valore civile.
unici due programmi di cultura nettamente in doppia cifra in questo miscuglio di vecchi format,peraltro per la quasi totalità copiati dall'estero,oltre a trash e canzonette.
questo dimostra il degrado,senza di lui si fatica a superare 1-1,5 milioni di spettatori se porti la cultura in tv specie quando trasmetti su raitre.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Classifica di programmi che hanno chiuso in doppia cifra nella tv generalista,quindi solo mediaset e rai perchè la7 non ci riesce mai se non per qualche picco di serata.
> Sono escludi serie tv,film,fiction.
> 
> - Sanremo 49,2 %
> ...



Ma come si fa a guardare certa roba?
Per carità , rispetto per i gusti di ognuno, ma quando leggo questi numeri rabbrividisco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> onore ad Alberto Angela,propongo medaglia al valore civile.
> unici due programmi di cultura nettamente in doppia cifra in questo miscuglio di vecchi format,peraltro per la quasi totalità copiati dall'estero,oltre a trash e canzonette.
> questo dimostra il degrado,senza di lui si fatica a superare 1-1,5 milioni di spettatori se porti la cultura in tv specie quando trasmetti su raitre.




In realtà credo che Angela debba molto del suo successo al fatto di essere piacente e seguito da un pubblico femminile. Ormai è un mezzo sex symbol, sul web è un delirio ogni volta con commenti a sfondo sessuale sulla sua persona. Probabilmente se Angela fosse stato meno piacente avrebbe avuto altri risultati, il che è disarmante


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà credo che Angela debba molto del suo successo al fatto di essere piacente e seguito da un pubblico femminile. Ormai è un mezzo sex simbol, sul web è un delirio ogni volta con commenti a sfondo sessuale sulla sua persona. Probabilmente se Angela fosse stato meno piacente avrebbe avuto altri risultati, il che è disarmante



questo fenomeno social esiste da qualche anno,peraltro cosa che a lui imbarazza e non fa nulla per dar corda,ma sia lui sia il padre sono sempre stati grandi divulgatori scientifici già dagli anni ottanta.
hanno fatto conoscere tante importanti verità scientifiche ben prima di internet a portata di tutti
non solo in tv,una volta uscivano anche in libreria e in edicola manuali per erudirsi.


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a guardare certa roba?
> Per carità , rispetto per i gusti di ognuno, ma quando leggo questi numeri rabbrividisco.



purtroppo è la potenza di raiuno e canale5.
basta mandare lì qualcosa e puntualmente fa ascolti,anche quando fa schifo comunque sono milioni di persone superando il picco di raitre o la7.
vuoi perchè hanno spettatori fidelizzati (ad esempio molti anziani guardano solo raiuno già dai tempi della lottizzazione dei partiti quando ce l'aveva la democrazia cristiana,anche il "calcio femminile" fa ascolti dunque) vuoi perchè di conseguenza non hai concorrenza seria altrove


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo fenomeno social esiste da qualche anno,peraltro cosa che a lui imbarazza e non fa nulla per dar corda,ma sia lui sia il padre sono sempre stati grandi divulgatori scientifici già dagli anni ottanta.
> hanno fatto conoscere tante importanti verità scientifiche ben prima di internet a portata di tutti



Si, ma il "successo vero" Angela lo sta ottenendo proprio ora nell'epoca dei social. Prima aveva il suo pubblico, ora invece fa numeri molto maggiori proprio per quel fenomeno a mio avviso. Volevo sottolineare proprio questo, come alla fine vinca sempre la superficialità e mai il contenuto anche quando sembra il contrario


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2019)

Da questa stagione ne escono ridimensionati parecchio Carlo Conti e Paolo Bonolis. Il primo, ha dimostrato che quando la concorrenza si accende sul serio fa ascolti normalissimi (negli ultimi anni Canale 5 gli regalava ascolti con Il Segreto che faceva il 10% ad esser buoni) e non fa più gli ascoltoni di un tempo. Solo Tale e Quale ha retto, perchè quest'anno ha avuto contro film in replica prima e l'edizione più brutta di Scherzi a Parte poi. Per non parlare dei bassissimi ascolti della Corrida che contro Ciao Darwin ha dimostrato di non ripetere i 5 milioni dello scorso anno (e chi aveva contro l'anno scorso? Il Segreto).

Il secondo ormai ha solo due cavalli di battaglia, Avanti un Altro e Ciao Darwin ma appena inizia a proporre qualcosa di diverso, tipo Music fa ascolti modesti. E' riuscito perfino a far crollare un format forte come Scherzi a Parte, anche se la colpa è andata soprattutto agli scherzi veramente brutti e poco ispirati. 

Ora direte sicuramente, "eh ma la tv è cambiata ci sono più canali, c'è pure Netflix". Beh Maria De Filippi, nonostante i tanti cambiamenti e l'aumento dei canali digitali continua a fare ascolti pazzeschi. Proprio per questo va fatto un plauso ad Amadeus che con il suo Ora o Mai Più è riuscito a reggere contro C'è Posta per Te e con i Soliti Ignoti ha fatto crollare gli ascolti di Striscia la Notizia che viene ormai sistematicamente battuta negli ascolti.

Quindi, non è affatto un reato dire che se la regina degli ascolti è Maria De Filippi, il re di ascolti (e contenuti) possa essere Alberto Angela, che ha fatto buoni percentuali di share e spettatori ed è sempre andato contro superconcorrenza tipo il sabato con Ulisse contro Tu Si Que Vales.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> purtroppo è la potenza di raiuno e canale5.
> basta mandare lì qualcosa e puntualmente fa ascolti,anche quando fa schifo comunque sono milioni di persone superando il picco di raitre o la7.
> vuoi perchè hanno spettatori fidelizzati (ad esempio molti anziani guardano solo raiuno già dai tempi della lottizzazione dei partiti quando ce l'aveva la democrazia cristiana,anche il "calcio femminile" fa ascolti dunque) vuoi perchè di conseguenza non hai concorrenza seria altrove




In effetti hai ragione : mia nonna era convinta che la tv finisse al 'sesto canale'.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Classifica di programmi che hanno chiuso in doppia cifra nella tv generalista,quindi solo mediaset e rai perchè la7 non ci riesce mai se non per qualche picco di serata.
> Sono escludi serie tv,film,fiction.
> 
> - Sanremo 49,2 %
> ...



Dominio Mediaset, e non l'avrei mai detto.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2019)

Comunque non fatevi illudere dalla classifica, visto che si riferisce ai soli programmi, in particolare show dove Mediaset da tv commerciale ha una grande tradizione. Se si parla di fiction, vedrete in vetta tutti prodotti Rai e quest'anno gli ascoltoni lì non sono mancati tra Montalbano, Che Dio Ci Aiuti (che ha fatto spostare di giorno l'Isola), e sul secondo canale La Porta Rossa 2, Coliandro, Rocco Schiavone ecc.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dominio Mediaset, e non l'avrei mai detto.


Ovvio, si riferisce ai soli show e su Mediaset ne vanno in onda di più rispetto alla Rai. Se si parla di fiction, il risultato si ribalta.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, si riferisce ai soli show e su Mediaset ne vanno in onda di più rispetto alla Rai. Se si parla di fiction, il risultato si ribalta.



Rettifico allora: tra gli show, dominio Mediaset e non l'avrei mai detto 
Carlo Conti, Amadeus e la Clerici hanno preso la paga dalla De Filippi, da Bonolis e dal GF.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2019)

Ah per quanto riguarda i conduttori femminili, ne esce ridimensionata Barbara D'Urso. Facile l'anno scorso vincere contro la Parodi messa lì alla domenica, senza alcun motivo se non perchè ha il marito Piddino, mentre da quest'anno quando la concorrenza si è fatta più forte con la Venier a Domenica in, ne è uscita quasi sempre battuta al punto da cambiare orario.

Sarà interessante l'anno prossimo vedere cosa farà contro la Cuccarini alla Vita in Diretta, anche questa negli ultimi anni presentata da conduttori poco popolari tipo la Fialdini.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah per quanto riguarda i conduttori femminili, ne esce ridimensionata Barbara D'Urso. Facile l'anno scorso vincere contro la Parodi messa lì alla domenica, senza alcun motivo se non perchè ha il marito Piddino, mentre da quest'anno quando la concorrenza si è fatta più forte con la Venier a Domenica in, ne è uscita quasi sempre battuta al punto da cambiare orario.
> 
> Sarà interessante l'anno prossimo vedere cosa farà contro la Cuccarini alla Vita in Diretta, anche questa negli ultimi anni presentata da conduttori poco popolari tipo la Fialdini.



Si sa già chi affiancherà la Cuccarini?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Rettifico allora: tra gli show, dominio Mediaset e non l'avrei mai detto
> Carlo Conti, Amadeus e la Clerici hanno preso la paga dalla De Filippi, da Bonolis e dal GF.


Sì, l'ho scritto infatti qualche post prima che Carlo Conti quest'anno ne è uscito ridimensionato. Facile gli altri anni vincere contro il Segreto che ti faceva il 10%. Su Canale 5 in autunno torna Giochi Senza Frontiere, che mi auguro venga messo al venerdì sera e sarebbe interessante vedere uno scontro con Tale e Quale Show, ormai unico cavallo di battaglia di Conti.



Mou ha scritto:


> Si sa già chi affiancherà la Cuccarini?


Si parla di Alberto Matano del TG1 (che piacerebbe ai grillini).


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2019)

Sbaglio o un tempo mediaset faceva molte più serie tv tipicamente di mediaset? ris, distretto di polizia ecc? si sono dati alle telenovelas per accalappiare le casalinghe? (io guardo 0 tv da anni)


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque non fatevi illudere dalla classifica, visto che si riferisce ai soli programmi, in particolare show dove Mediaset da tv commerciale ha una grande tradizione. Se si parla di fiction, vedrete in vetta tutti prodotti Rai e quest'anno gli ascoltoni lì non sono mancati tra Montalbano, Che Dio Ci Aiuti (che ha fatto spostare di giorno l'Isola), e sul secondo canale La Porta Rossa 2, Coliandro, Rocco Schiavone ecc.



sì perchè quest'anno la taodue da cui mediaset prende tutte le sue serie è stata quasi in ferie,ne ha prodotte solo due andate in onda in autunno 2018 di cui solo una con successo ("Solo" seconda stagione).
senza il filone mafia,delinquenza,criminalità le serie mediaset sono prive di idee.

ho letto che dal prossimo autunno ripartitanno con rosy abate etc tutti i cavalli di battaglia

stanno pensando a quanti soldi incasseranno di nuovo con il film di checco zalone a Natale


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o un tempo mediaset faceva molte più serie tv tipicamente di mediaset? ris, distretto di polizia ecc? si sono dati alle telenovelas per accalappiare le casalinghe? (io guardo 0 tv da anni)


A dire la verità quest'anno Mediaset ha incominciato a sperimentare di più nelle fiction, tipo Non Mentire (remake di Liar) ed Il Silenzio dell'Acqua andate in onda in primavera su Canale 5 e volute fortemente da Daniele Cesarano, sceneggiatore di Romanzo Criminale e Suburra e da qualche anno direttore della Fiction Mediaset e che si è preso l'incarico di dare un nuovo linguaggio alle serie tv Mediaset. 

Nulla di eccezionale, ma sicuramente meglio delle fiction passate popolate dai cani che non c'entrano nulla col cinema. Spero che si continui su questa scia.

Piccolo Off Topic: [MENTION=3192]Raryof[/MENTION], che ne pensi di Rocco Schiavone promosso su Rai 1 (ho fatto pure il topic 
Rocco Schiavone promosso su Rai 1, terza stagione a novembre 2019)?



Andris ha scritto:


> sì perchè quest'anno la taodue da cui mediaset prende tutte le sue serie è stata quasi in ferie,ne ha prodotte solo due andate in onda in autunno 2018 di cui solo una con successo ("Solo" seconda stagione).
> senza il filone mafia,delinquenza,criminalità le serie mediaset sono prive di idee.


A dire la verità Solo 2 è stato un floppone, ma ciò non toglie che sia stata una buona serie con un buon cast. La prima stagione l'ho vista, ma la seconda la devo recuperare.


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, l'ho scritto infatti qualche post prima che Carlo Conti quest'anno ne è uscito ridimensionato. Facile gli altri anni vincere contro il Segreto che ti faceva il 10%. Su Canale 5 in autunno torna Giochi Senza Frontiere, che mi auguro venga messo al venerdì sera e sarebbe interessante vedere uno scontro con Tale e Quale Show, ormai unico cavallo di battaglia di Conti.
> 
> 
> Si parla di Alberto Matano del TG1 (che piacerebbe ai grillini).



Giornalista "purosangue" che probabilmente bilancerebbe la presenza della Cuccarini (più intrattenitrice che giornalista). Timperi quest'anno non è stato male anche se i migliori per me sono stati Di Mare e Sposini.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A dire la verità quest'anno Mediaset ha incominciato a sperimentare di più nelle fiction, tipo Non Mentire (remake di Liar) ed Il Silenzio dell'Acqua andate in onda in primavera su Canale 5 e volute fortemente da Daniele Cesarano, sceneggiatore di Romanzo Criminale e Suburra e da qualche anno direttore della Fiction Mediaset e che si è preso l'incarico di dare un nuovo linguaggio alle serie tv Mediaset.
> 
> Nulla di eccezionale, ma sicuramente meglio delle fiction passate popolate dai cani che non c'entrano nulla col cinema. Spero che si continui su questa scia.
> 
> ...



DI Rocco ne avevo già parlato nel topic che avevi aperto tu (mi sa) prima dell'uscita lo scorso autunno, io lessi i libri e la serie l'ho trovata di livello assoluto (compresa la soundtrack), credo sia roba di rai 2, tipo Coliandro (cult) e La porta rossa che come le altre ho recuperato su raiplay. Alcune hanno margine per durare, altre tipo Non uccidere le hanno chiuse davvero male (con parecchio pressapochismo).


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A dire la verità Solo 2 è stato un floppone, ma ciò non toglie che sia stata una buona serie con un buon cast. La prima stagione l'ho vista, ma la seconda la devo recuperare.



sì mi sono espresso male,la prima è stata un successo infatti hanno fatto la seconda che non ha sfondato.
l'altra è "Ultimo narcos" che non ha mai convinto.

sono curioso di vedere se il filone che prima citavo (indagini,mafia,criminalità etc) che ha contraddistinto sempre taodue sia arrivato al capolinea oppure trattasi solo di serie non apprezzate per altri motivi

sono mancati anche le fiction come biografie di qualche grande.
penso ai prodotti su Moro,Papa Giovanni II,Montessori,Borsellino etc
secondo me è importante riscoprire i grandi personaggi,molti giovani non sono informati.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Giugno 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> DI Rocco ne avevo già parlato nel topic che avevi aperto tu (mi sa) prima dell'uscita lo scorso autunno, io lessi i libri e la serie l'ho trovata di livello assoluto (compresa la soundtrack), credo sia roba di rai 2, tipo Coliandro (cult) e La porta rossa che come le altre ho recuperato su raiplay. Alcune hanno margine per durare, altre tipo Non uccidere le hanno chiuse davvero male (con parecchio pressapochismo).


Io penso che La Porta Rossa andava messa direttamente su Rai 1, aveva un cast popolarissimo con la Pession che sull'1 ha sempre fatto fiction di successo tipo Capri e Lino Guanciale che era appena venuto dal boom di Che Dio Ci Aiuti che ha poi lasciato. Poi mettiamoci anche che su Rai 1 vanno in onda molti gialli e quale miglior occasione se non quella quella di lanciare sulla rete ammiraglia un prodotto nuovo con protagonisti due attori amati e popolarissimi di quel canale? Avevano paura forse che la presenza del "paranormale" avrebbe fatto cambiare canale alle vecchiette? Mah... Eppure la serie piace molto anche a mia nonna che guarda le soap opera tipo il Segreto.

Concordo su Rocco Schiavone e Coliandro, per me assolutamente da Rai 2. Non Uccidere è stata trattata malissimo, mi ricordo che la prima stagione fu messa su Rai 3 al sabato sera e poi la seconda promossa così sul secondo canale senza replicare nemmeno le prime puntate. Se fosse stata trattata meglio, magari avrebbe avuto lo stesso successo delle altre fiction.


----------

